
Ask HN:Is component factory a good software design practice? - mips_avatar
Recently I have been looking through older code that was designed with a component factory, and it is some of the most confusing stuff I have dealt with.  Granted I am a stronger C developer than C++ so some of the inheritance is also new to me.  I may have the opportunity to refactor this code, but I don&#x27;t know if I should.  Is component factory still a good paradigm for designing software?
======
shubb
Often used to make unit testing easier. For that specific purpose, interpreted
languages may have ways to monkey patch in mock objects and methods making it
unnecessary.

Patterns are mostly useful as a well thought out way of solving some problem,
and as a language to describe conceptually difficult things so that other
programmers don't need to figure out what you are doing. If there is a way to
solve the problem that you prefer, or no one around you understands the
pattern, better choose another option.

~~~
mips_avatar
Thanks for your perspective. I hadn't thought about the testing aspect.

